# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Αλέξανδρος [Alexandros - Espresso Piemonte - Sea Horse]

## esperos

Μιας και το σχολίασε ο φίλος *Roi* και υπήρχε και η φωτογραφία,
πρωινή λοιπόν άφιξη του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ALEXANDROS  180891.jpg

18 Αυγούστου 1991

----------


## esperos

Αφού  ο  *Apostolos * του  έφτιαξε  δικό  του  θέμα,  να  και  μια  φωτογραφία  του  πλοίου  με το  πρώτο  του  όνομα,  σκαναρισμένη  από  Ιταλικό  ναυτιλιακό  περιοδικό  που  αποτέλεσε  για  χρόνια  την  καραβολατρική  μου  τροφή,  αλλά  που  είναι  πια  μακαρίτικο  εδώ  και  πολλά  χρόνια.

ESPRESSO PIEMONTE.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

40αρισε και αυτό φέτος! Ποιός το περίμενε από ένα σκαρί που δεν στέριωσε σε μια γραμμή όσα χρόνια ήταν στην Ελλάδα.

Πάντως ήταν από τα πιο όμορφα Ro-Ro που πέρασαν, και σίγουρα αλλιώτικο!

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos, συλλεκτική η φωτό σου. Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι οτι έπρεπε να ανοίξουμε ένα θεματάκι και για αυτό το Ro/Ro. Συμφωνώ με τον Ellinis, πουθενά δεν μπόρεσε να στεριώσει αυτό το πλοίο και όχι γιατί δεν το άξιζε. Μάλλον δεν του έκατσε καλά η Ελλάδα. Anyway!!!
Έχω μια απορία: Υπαρχουν δύο φωτό στο fakta, αυτή και αυτή, στις οποίες το πλοίο είχε μετονομαστεί σαν TRADER συνεχίζοντας με τα σινιάλα της POSEIDON LINES. Συνέχιζε να ταξιδεύει για Σάμο - Ικαρία κτλ σαν TRADER γιατί δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου??? Επίσης, αυτό δεν ήταν που είχε αρπάξει φωτιά στον Πειραιά (ταξίδευε για τον Σούτο νομίζω τότε)???

----------


## Apostolos

Παρακαλώ όποιος εντοπίσει θέματα στο φόρουμ σχετικά με το παράξενο αυτό ρορο παρακαλώ με ένα Pm για να τα προσθέσω.
Ευχαριστούμε όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και ιδιαίτερα τον espero για τις ομορφες φωτο.
Μία απορία μόνο: Το πλήρωμα πού κοιμώτανε? Το κομοδέσιο ειναι τρομερά μικρό...

----------


## Ellinis

> Έχω μια απορία: Υπαρχουν δύο φωτό στο fakta, αυτή και αυτή, στις οποίες το πλοίο είχε μετονομαστεί σαν TRADER συνεχίζοντας με τα σινιάλα της POSEIDON LINES. Συνέχιζε να ταξιδεύει για Σάμο - Ικαρία κτλ σαν TRADER γιατί δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου??? Επίσης, αυτό δεν ήταν που είχε αρπάξει φωτιά στον Πειραιά (ταξίδευε για τον Σούτο νομίζω τότε)???


Νομίζω πως ως TRADER ταξίδεψε κυρίως Πάτρα-Μπάρι. 

Η φωτιά που λες συνέβη έξω από τη Σύρο τον Ιούλη του 88 και προκάλεσε μεγάλες ζημιές. Επισκευάστηκε και συνέχισε ως το 1990 Σάμο-Ικαρία για το Σούτο. 
Μετά δοκίμασε να κάνει και ένα πέρασμα από Ρέθυμνο αλλά το κυνηγήσανε οι ντόπιοι και σύντομα έφυγε για αλλού. Τότε δεν σηκώνανε "ξένα" βαπόρια στο νησί, ενω τώρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## a.molos

Πράγματι απο την πρώτη φορά που το αντίκρυσα στο Πέραμα με τα ιταλικά στο σκουριασμένο του σκαρί-μιλάμε για πολύ σκουριά- μου έκανε εντύπωση η θέση του κομοδέσιου και η περιορισμένη γεφυρα, έχοντας την ίδια απορία με τον Απόστολο, οχι μόνο για το πλήρωμα αλλά και για τους οδηγούς των φορτηγών. Αν υπήρχαν φωτό του εσωτερικού του αλλά και πληροφορίες απο ανθρώπους που ταξίδεψαν μαζί του, ίσως λυνόταν κάποιες απορίες. Προς το παρόν να προσθέσω δύο φωτό απο τον Πειραια, σαν νέο απόκτημα για τον Σαμιώτη εφοπλιστή Σούτο, αλλά και απο την Πάτρα με τα σινιάλα του Ποθητού και πληρότητα 100%.

alexandros.jpg

TRADER.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μήπως διέθετε μόνο καμπίνες κατηγορίας Β (ξέρετε τώρα, εκείνες τις καμπίνες της δεκαετίας του '80 - '90 οι οποίες βρίσκονταν κάτω απο το γκαράζ). Εκτός και αν δεν έπαιρνε επιβάτες (ούτε καν οδηγούς) και τα οχήματα ταξίδευαν ασυνόδευτα. Τι άλλο να πω... :Confused:

----------


## a.molos

Αν κρίνω απο την φωτογραφία της Πάτρας υπήρχαν σίγουρα οδηγοί στο πλοίο, καθώς είναι φορτωμένο με κάθε είδους φορτηγά (βυτία, ζωάδικα, 3αξονικά κλπ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ALEXANDROS.jpg
Ένα από τα πρώτα ΦΓ/ΟΓ της ακτοπλοϊας.Ό,τι φαίνεται κάτω είναι από γαλλικό Α/Τ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ομορφο ESPRESSO PIEMONTE σε μια ομορφη φωτο απο το NAVI E ARMATORI


1392071883~0.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ομορφο ESPRESSO PIEMONTE σε μια ομορφη φωτο απο το NAVI E ARMATORI
> 
> 
> 1392071883~0.jpg


 Παράξενο σουλούπι, με τα χρώματα της ΤΤΕ του ελληνικής καταγωγής Μagliveras.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρατηρουσα τα ιταλικα RO/RO εποχης,ειχε παραξενο σουλουπι αλλα ουσιαστικα ηταν ιδιας φιλοσοφιας μα τα αλλα απλα μετεφεραν το κομοδεσιο αναμεσα στα φουγαρα....παντως οι ιταλοι εβαλαν παλι την πινελια τους εστω και σε ενα ταπεινο πλοιο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρατηρουσα τα ιταλικα RO/RO εποχης,ειχε παραξενο σουλουπι αλλα ουσιαστικα ηταν ιδιας φιλοσοφιας μα τα αλλα απλα μετεφεραν το κομοδεσιο αναμεσα στα φουγαρα....παντως οι ιταλοι εβαλαν παλι την πινελια τους εστω και σε ενα ταπεινο πλοιο


Aκριβώς κ το σκάφος του ΛΙΝΔΟΣ κάπως έτσι ήταν κ αν πάμε μετά, εξέλιξη ήταν ΑΕGEAN GLORY,ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ κλπ

----------

